# I have tons of questions/concerns. Any help?



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok since I have been posting weekly about my puppy I thought I'd start a thread to seek help. I have tons of questions so bare with me. 

I'm having a lot of troubles with her. I'm not so sure its just GSD behavior or just bad training. So here's a few that really concern me. 

*BITING

She absolutely loves to bite me. Its not only play but when I have to grab her off the couch or when I try to grab her from Eatting something(rock, hard objects- she will whip her head around and take a nip. Doesnt look so kindly. Can I do something else besides walking away? Pinch her top lip on her teeth, pinch inside of mouth? 

*ZERO DRIVE towards toys. 

I hear all this redirect stuff but I cannot re direct a puppy that doesn't want toys. I can redirect with food but that's not always avail. 

*ATTITUDE!

I hear a lot about its just mouthing but I'm convinced she is just mean. If she doesn't get what she wants she will bark at us (wife and I) and try to bite. Again...doesn't look to nice. 

That's it for now but I'm looking for as much help as possible. Ive had two puppy schools cancel on me and I feel I'm running out of time. 

I have tons of other questions but that's it for now. 

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Our behaviorist told us to get a wearable treat pouch and carry it around...That helped.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Our behaviorist told us to get a wearable treat pouch and carry it around...That helped.


I was thinking of doing this. Did you carry only treats or reg. Food?

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I always have both in there


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I always have both in there


Ok. Were you treating almost all day or was there a limit?

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The limit is how much food the puppy should have for proper growth. Raw marrow and knucklebones, beef necks and raw chicken wings and drumsticks also really helped give our mouthy girl something to do.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think my girl is just mean sometimes too. I want to believe it's normal bc everyone says it is... It's hard though. She air snaps and shows teeth when I tell her no and she's biting like it's her job. And I do all the things that I've seen suggested on here 1000 times before. It only helps a bit. Sooo.... No help from me. Lol good luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

This maybe??

Leerburg | Training Puppies Not to Bite


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so how do you redirect to a toy? What kind of toys are we talking about. 

It sounds like your puppy is trying to engage you. And you need to play with the dog, and teach the dog that toys are wonderful. Some toys should bounce and some should squeak, some should be tugged with you on the other end, some might crackle, and some may be stuffed, some should be chews that are made out of animal parts and are irresistible to dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You may not have found the right toy that trips her trigger. Try tugs if she likes to bite. You can make them cheap, yard of fleece fabric (or you could use an old blanket or jacket), cut it into strips and braid it with a knot on both ends. Great springy fun.

Take some old wash clothes or dishrags, get them wet, twist to wring out and stick them in the freezer. If I'm reading her birthday right, she's 3 months old and that is PRIME TIME for teething and bites. A frozen washcloth is a teething puppy's best friend.

She gets a reaction when she snaps and nips, maybe she is a bit of a meany but at her age, it's nothing but play. From your other posts, I gather she's from a litter of 2 pups. Not much was probably learned about give and take by having just one sibling. Tough road but I'm a firm believer the most ANNOYING and obnoxious puppies grow up to be the best dogs. 

Don't pinch her gums, try poke her in the tongue. Not hard but dogs don't like being poked in the mouth. I used to tickle Otto on the roof of the mouth after I poked him with my acrylic nails. My hand was in there anyway. I could redirect him all day long, he'd just take off wtih the toy and come back 2 mintues later to bite again. Took a couple months for it to get through to him that if he put me in his mouth, he was going to get poked in the tongue. 

Poke in the tongue didn't work for Venus. I had to hold her muzzle closed until she whined. Repeatedly saying 'No bites!' It's what mother dogs do.

Good luck. Have patience. Invest in wrist guards and leather gloves...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Just read in the teaching bite inhibition thread that the ouch/yelp/leave doesn't work, and that yours is a growler. Lol sounds familiar. Yelping would just amp Skadi more.. and oh, the play growls.You could try having your puppy wear a leash, and using that to provide more control. Does the puppy like ice cubes?


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ok, so how do you redirect to a toy? What kind of toys are we talking about.
> 
> It sounds like your puppy is trying to engage you. And you need to play with the dog, and teach the dog that toys are wonderful. Some toys should bounce and some should squeak, some should be tugged with you on the other end, some might crackle, and some may be stuffed, some should be chews that are made out of animal parts and are irresistible to dogs.


I've tried playing with her with her toys. She's not that interested. I have tons of chews for her. She somewhat likes her nylabone. 







SunCzarina said:


> You may not have found the right toy that trips her trigger. Try tugs if she likes to bite. You can make them cheap, yard of fleece fabric (or you could use an old blanket or jacket), cut it into strips and braid it with a knot on both ends. Great springy fun.
> 
> Take some old wash clothes or dishrags, get them wet, twist to wring out and stick them in the freezer. If I'm reading her birthday right, she's 3 months old and that is PRIME TIME for teething and bites. A frozen washcloth is a teething puppy's best friend.
> 
> ...



very helpful post. going to try all this. 






glowingtoadfly said:


> Just read in the teaching bite inhibition thread that the ouch/yelp/leave doesn't work, and that yours is a growler. Lol sounds familiar. Yelping would just amp Skadi more.. and oh, the play growls.You could try having your puppy wear a leash, and using that to provide more control. Does the puppy like ice cubes?


Usually when she's on a leach she's not that bad. But were usually walking or training. Havent tried ice cubes. Can't they choke?

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

No.. My dogs love to play with ice cubes


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> No.. My dogs love to play with ice cubes


Are they smaller or larger ice cubes. I'm almost certain Dakota will try to eat it. 

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe someone else knows if ice cubes are safe for puppies Both of mine were brought home as adolescents. They do always eat the ice cubes and are fine.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Well walking just might be the trick for biting. Seems to mellow her out a bit. Now i have to leash train. She's so curious and stubborn and likes to stop dead in her tracks when walking. 

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you're worried about the size of the ice cubes, use a couple solo cups to make bigger ice pucks for her. Otto is going on 6, he still loves a good ice puck. 

20oz plastic soda bottles with a little water frozen in the bottom are usually a big hit. The way the ice freezes in the bottle feet, it's a noise maker, a puzzle and a chew toy all at the same time.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm glad!


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> If you're worried about the size of the ice cubes, use a couple solo cups to make bigger ice pucks for her. Otto is going on 6, he still loves a good ice puck.
> 
> 20oz plastic soda bottles with a little water frozen in the bottom are usually a big hit. The way the ice freezes in the bottle feet, it's a noise maker, a puzzle and a chew toy all at the same time.


Good idea. Making a few of these today

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We just got back from a 1.5-2.0 mile mostly 'off leash' walk. Our 18 week old pup is SO MUCH better behaved after a good dose of exercise.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

*Barking at everyone

How do I correct this. Today I went to petsmart and she was barking at everyone and I couldn't stop her very well. Also brought her by my brother's house to socialize her with there rotty and all she wanted to do was bark at her. Suggestions?

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

Continue training and socialization. What often works is diverting attention from "exitement" with a command like "watch me" or Look at me" and giving a treat. Yes, they are "drama queens" when young. My female displays or kind of intimidating behaviors to make things "disappear".


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*when I have to grab her off the couch*
do not let the puppy on the couch problem solved

ime squeezing their muzzle etc only serves for them to up the game or amp up worse


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

When my puppy was young I thought I would NEVER be able to kiss him, or hug him. He was a huge biter. And now he is two and has outgrown it completely and is loving. I understand thinking the dog is mean, especially when you are the one being bit. But I think it is really just how some German Shepherd puppies behave until it is trained out of them (or like my dog they just seem to outgrow it).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Is Dakota only 13 weeks old?


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Is Dakota only 13 weeks old?


If Dakota is only 13 weeks then what did you mean that you are running out of time? Out of time for a puppy class? I don't think you can start much before that anyway because of immunizations. And I recommend making sure the trainer of the class has experience with GSDs. My puppy sometimes behaved very differently in class than other breeds, but the trainer was recommended by my breeder and understood he needed a little different training.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

See reply in red:




TheDakotaShow said:


> I'm having a lot of troubles with her. I'm not so sure its just GSD behavior or just bad training. So here's a few that really concern me.
> 
> *BITING
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

rumhelka said:


> Continue training and socialization. What often works is diverting attention from "exitement" with a command like "watch me" or Look at me" and giving a treat. Yes, they are "drama queens" when young. My female displays or kind of intimidating behaviors to make things "disappear".


I try that but she's only focused on what she is barking at. Sometimes ignoring food even. 







my boy diesel said:


> *when I have to grab her off the couch*
> do not let the puppy on the couch problem solved
> 
> ime squeezing their muzzle etc only serves for them to up the game or amp up worse


I stopped squeezing the muzzle because she always got worse. Ill try to keep my arms and hands away or so " Ut uh" and stop what I'm doing. but sometimes I'm trying to get her to stop chewing. 

Any suggestions on how to get them off. She literally jumps on it








Lark said:


> When my puppy was young I thought I would NEVER be able to kiss him, or hug him. He was a huge biter. And now he is two and has outgrown it completely and is loving. I understand thinking the dog is mean, especially when you are the one being bit. But I think it is really just how some German Shepherd puppies behave until it is trained out of them (or like my dog they just seem to outgrow it).


please tell me it will end soon lol.








Lilie said:


> Is Dakota only 13 weeks old?





yes




Lark said:


> If Dakota is only 13 weeks then what did you mean that you are running out of time? Out of time for a puppy class? I don't think you can start much before that anyway because of immunizations. And I recommend making sure the trainer of the class has experience with GSDs. My puppy sometimes behaved very differently in class than other breeds, but the trainer was recommended by my breeder and understood he needed a little different training.


Yeah for the puppy class. She said she had experience with gsds but wasnt to confident when saying she did. Its ats at a local petsmart. 

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lilie said:


> See reply in red:


Wish I could reply to all ur replies but you put them in a quote. 

I had no clue you arent supposed to grab ur puppy off the couch. No wonder she likes to run from me if she has something I don't want her to have. I've been trading as much as possible. With kibble or other toys. 

Imma start the hands off approach from now on. But when she jumps on the couch the only way to get her off is to offer food ..any other method? 

Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I already told you she needs to be leashed so you can control her behavior, but you didn't want to do that. 

German Shepherds are not easy dogs. For us the biting stopped at 5 1/2 months.
But I kept him with me at all times. Or crated or penned him. I worked diligently with him to create a bond and get him to trust me. GSDs will not listen to you if they do not trust you and respect you.
At two, I am enjoying the results of my work with him. But it takes two years to have a well behaved Shepherd, maybe even three.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

leash the pup
always have a 'drag line' on her so you can control her without grabbing her


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

TheDakotaShow said:


> But when she jumps on the couch the only way to get her off is to offer food ..any other method?
> 
> Dakota 1/16/14


They like couches. I gave up that battle with Venus when she was about 5 months old. She's laying contentedly on her throne beside me now. You can teach her not to get on the couch unless there's a certain blanket on it but if she wants to be on the couch with you that's actually a good sign! She's bonding with you. In her own odd little way.

Treats are like a paycheck for puppies. 

Hmm, petsmart class. Not always so great since they're often setup in the middle of a store with too many distractions for a little pup. You'll spend more on a more private operation but you'll get more. Ask around when you see a neighbor walking with a well behaved dog.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if the dog is biting already even in play mode when you try to remove it from something it should not be rewarded by being able to lay on that something until it respects you enough to not bite you when you remove it
but hey thats just me :shrug:


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I already told you she needs to be leashed so you can control her behavior, but you didn't want to do that.
> 
> German Shepherds are not easy dogs. For us the biting stopped at 5 1/2 months.
> But I kept him with me at all times. Or crated or penned him. I worked diligently with him to create a bond and get him to trust me. GSDs will not listen to you if they do not trust you and respect you.
> At two, I am enjoying the results of my work with him. But it takes two years to have a well behaved Shepherd, maybe even three.


When you leash them do you just pull them off with the leash or how do you go about it. 







my boy diesel said:


> leash the pup
> always have a 'drag line' on her so you can control her without grabbing her





thanks




SunCzarina said:


> They like couches. I gave up that battle with Venus when she was about 5 months old. She's laying contentedly on her throne beside me now. You can teach her not to get on the couch unless there's a certain blanket on it but if she wants to be on the couch with you that's actually a good sign! She's bonding with you. In her own odd little way.
> 
> Treats are like a paycheck for puppies.
> 
> Hmm, petsmart class. Not always so great since they're often setup in the middle of a store with too many distractions for a little pup. You'll spend more on a more private operation but you'll get more. Ask around when you see a neighbor walking with a well behaved dog.



Funny you mentioned that. I was actually on a walk the other day and noticed a house that does training and agility classes. I stopped and talked to the guy and wanted to set something up ASAP but the trainer actually hurt her back until June. So ill have to settle for petsmart ATM. Which I don't mind ...the distractions could actually benefit the dog IMO






my boy diesel said:


> if the dog is biting already even in play mode when you try to remove it from something it should not be rewarded by being able to lay on that something until it respects you enough to not bite you when you remove it
> but hey thats just me :shrug:


All sorts of different training. 


Dakota 1/16/14


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

_SunCzarina -They like couches. I gave up that battle with Venus when she was about 5 months old. She's laying contentedly on her throne beside me now. You can teach her not to get on the couch unless there's a certain blanket on it but if she wants to be on the couch with you that's actually a good sign! She's bonding with you. In her own odd little way._


I also had the couch battle and ended up compromising. I have a couch and a loveseat, and he is allowed on the loveseat. He is happy as can be because the loveseat is right by the window. He loves to sit on it and look out at the squirrels. 

I also used a line on him in the house, and it was a lifesaver. Finally at age 2 he doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

you said ''when I grab her''? that could be the problem.
grabbing certain dogs on certain spots can lead to problems. try not grabbing but maybe asking and directing her?
all the best, I hope you figure it out she sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you use the leash to prevent the dog from going where you don't want her to go.

But it's going to be harder now, since she's used to jumping on there.
The minute you even think she intends to jump, you make a noise like "Ah!" Or Uh-uh!" and you get her. away from the couch.

If she does make it on there, you say "off" and you pull her down.
You need to be firm, but matter of fact, you keep your voice low but authoritative. Yelling and grabbing only agitate the dog, and don't teach her anything about respect or what you want from her.


----------

